# Need a pen drive



## pushkar (Feb 11, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a pen drive, probably a 2 GB one. Please advise me which brand and model to buy. I am particularly interested in Sandisk or Kingston drives. Which is better among Kingston and SanDisk? One of the main uses of the pen drive will be as a virtual PC like Mojopac because many a times, I have to use others' PCs. I have also heard about U3 enabled pen drives which are like Mojopac.

I searched the forum and found that Kingston Datatraveler and Sandisk Cruzer Micro are famous ones. Please tell me which pen drive should I buy. Also I need some info on the U3 technology. If U3 is useful, I can buy a pen drive which supports U3. Also mention the prices of the pen drives in New Delhi.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

IMO kingston is much better.. And why do you want to buy a 2 GB pen drive when you can get 4GB pen drives for less than 1000?


----------



## pushkar (Feb 11, 2008)

That is because I won't need 4 gb of storage. Also, as far as my knowledge goes, the price of 4 GB pen drives are double the price of 2 GB ones.


----------



## New (Feb 11, 2008)

4GB pen drive is available for 750....


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> IMO kingston is much better.. And why do you want to buy a 2 GB pen drive when you can get 4GB pen drives for less than 1000?


The basic/cheapest 4GB models of Kingston, Transcend and Moser Baer are available for less than Rs.1000. And also they are damn slow.
*
@pushkar*
I'll say to buy Sandisk Cruzer. I've one Cruzer Contour and one Datatraveler. Sandisk is better & faster than Kingston.

And don't ever go for Transcend. It is very slow.

Consult these threads: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75254
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75648


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

pushkar said:


> That is because I won't need 4 gb of storage. Also, as far as my knowledge goes, the price of 4 GB pen drives are double the price of 2 GB ones.


No!!
Prices of Kingston Pendrives -
1 GB -325
2 GB - 525
4 GB - 870
And you may not use 4 GB now but im sure you will find a use for it sometime in the future


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ Those are the prices of the Kingston Datatraveler series which is damn slow. I'll recommend to pay Rs.870 and get a fast 2GB pen drive.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The basic/cheapest 4GB models of Kingston, Transcend and Moser Baer are available for less than 4GB. And also they are damn slow.


You mean less than 1k? 
Is that a typo?



gagandeep said:


> ^^ Those are the prices of the Kingston Datatraveler series which is damn slow. I'll recommend to pay Rs.870 and get a fast 2GB pen drive.


Oh.. I didnt know about that.. Thanks for updating me


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry.....it was a typo....I mean less than 1K


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

^^Ok.. How are corsair pen dirves?


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Ok.. How are corsair pen dirves?


Never used them. But Digit has reviewed them good in the last month's issue.

*@pushkar*
Also consider Croasair after Sandisk. If you still want to go for Kingston, I'll suggest to atleast buy a *Datatraveler II* series pendrive.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2008)

Get a Corsair Voyager GT.


----------



## pushkar (Feb 11, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Those are the prices of the Kingston Datatraveler series which is damn slow. I'll recommend to pay Rs.870 and get a fast 2GB pen drive.


Which model are you talking about? Cruzer Contour?

It will be beneficial if you people could tell prices of Corsair and Cruzer series pen drives? In Sandisk cruzer, there are many types available, like Micro and Contour. Which one is better?


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

pushkar said:


> Which model are you talking about? Cruzer Contour?
> 
> It will be beneficial if you people could tell prices of Corsair and Cruzer series pen drives? In Sandisk cruzer, there are many types available, like Micro and Contour. Which one is better?


Yes, I'm talking about Cruzer Contour. It is cheap now a days but I am not sure about the price.

Either go for Cruzer Contour or Micro or Croasair Voyager GT.......They are the best in performance.


----------



## monkey (Feb 11, 2008)

Refer these sites for Corsair Pen drives:
*www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=4
*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

monkey said:


> Refer these sites for Corsair Pen drives:
> *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=4
> *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


I guess you posted for the RAM modules?? Pen drives aren't RAMs........

Go here for the Crosair Pen Drives price list: *www.theitwares.com/usbprods/usbprods.htm


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2008)

Yesterday a friend of me bought 4GB driver for Rs. 800, was kingston.. so wht model it could be.. data traveller ?


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ Yeah, probably it is a Datatraveler as it is the most commonly bought and is the cheapest.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 11, 2008)

Corsair are the best. They also come with 10 years 1-1 Swap warranty.

4GB one costs about 900!


----------



## zebanon (Feb 11, 2008)

I think u better go for Scandisk, also Transcend is not a bad one ..but u can better go 4 pen drive of higher space....​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

Transcent v10 and v60 models are faster than Sandisk Cruzer, nd v10 is better performer.
But it dun have any security features. But who needs so much security of a ere 4G thumpdrive.

V60 8GB is for 1800 and v10 4G is for 950. Its has crazy performance.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

^^But Transcend v30 is really slow...
What transfer speeds do you get in the others?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

Ive personnel gud experience with v10. But v30 is really much much slower.
read this jan digit for the thump drive shootout. In that Sandisk Cruzer has performance rated 26.21 nd v10 has 32.11 and v60 has 27.59. Then only advantage of cruzer is its U3 features.
U can instally 3rd party antivirus similar to U3 and have the security features also.
Voyager 2Gb has 3091 nd 4GB has 27.10 ratings

They havnt rated Vyager GT which is almost double fast in all respect than voyagers. The fastest drive on the review is Sandisk Extreme Ducati 4GB @ 6790/- with rating 43.85
Have read somewhere that Voyager GT is better than Ducati. 
T 4GB is for some 3200/-.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

^^What is the average the transfer speed in the Sandisk Exteme Ducati 4GB??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

The read speeds of Ducati is some what same as others like v10, Voyager etc @ 24MBps while voyager has 33!!!
but the write speeds are almost 3 times faster than other @ 16MBpx while others are at 6~8.

But the Voyager GT as seen on reviews has more than twice speed for reading and 3 times faster for writing and voyager can even withstand an SUV rolling over it[as said by corsair].
*techgage.com/article/corsair_voyager_gt_8gb/
*www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/drives/corsair-voyager-gt-8gb/4/
*techgage.com/reviews/corsair/8gbvoyagergt/corsair_hdtach.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

^^Cool!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 14, 2008)

go for sandisk its faster then others


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 14, 2008)

@prakashr85
dude, plz go through all the posts before making such decisions.


----------



## pushkar (Feb 23, 2008)

I have virtually finalized to buy the Cruzer Contour 2 GB or 4 GB. Can anyone of you tell me the prices of these models in New Delhi. I checked with SanDisk retailers and they quoted the price of 4 gb contour at about Rs. 2000. 2 GB wasn't available with them. What lowest price can I get in Delhi and where?


----------



## pushkar (Feb 25, 2008)

What happened? Nobody knows the current prices of these pen drives? Please reply soon.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 25, 2008)

+1 for Corsair Voyager GT


----------



## pushkar (Mar 1, 2008)

Guys, please tell me the price of Contour 1gb, 2gb and 4gb. I am out of station right now and can't go to the market to check the prices. I need the prices urgently.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> The read speeds of Ducati is some what same as others like v10, Voyager etc @ 24MBps while voyager has 33!!!
> but the write speeds are almost 3 times faster than other @ 16MBpx while others are at 6~8.
> 
> But the Voyager GT as seen on reviews has more than twice speed for reading and 3 times faster for writing and voyager can even withstand an SUV rolling over it[as said by corsair].
> ...


thanks for the superb comparison



PraKs said:


> +1 for Corsair Voyager GT


+1


----------



## VexByte (Mar 3, 2008)

I've heard that *Corsair is having 5 years warranty.* Is that true ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

itwares gives 10yrs warranty on corsair thumpdrives. But i think u get only 5yrs on local market.


----------



## VexByte (Mar 3, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> itwares gives 10yrs warranty on corsair thumpdrives. But i think u get only 5yrs on local market.


*Corsair brand is difficult to find in the market. *Right ?


----------



## PraKs (Mar 4, 2008)

Got Corsair 4 GB (Shockproof & waterproof) for 860+ Tax (ex. Bangalore)

Awesome drive.

10 yrs warranty.. Go for it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

Corsair is best


----------



## pushkar (Mar 4, 2008)

PraKs said:


> Got Corsair 4 GB (Shockproof & waterproof) for 860+ Tax (ex. Bangalore)
> 
> Awesome drive.
> 
> 10 yrs warranty.. Go for it.


I don't think that the one you are talking about is Voyager GT. It must be some other model.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2008)

but i wud like to add something bout Corsair Voyager>>>
i recently bought 8GB and 4GB version of it. I am happy with the performance that they offer and is much higher than the Cruzers or Kingstons.
But the voyager dun seems to be *WATERPROOF* as they say. There is no special locking mechanism for cap and water can easily enter if we hold the cap tight to it. Surelly it ll get kaput if its on pocket and we go out in rain.

And secondly, the cap lock mechanism of 4G was ok, but the cap of 8g was way too lose and it open up b its own if i hold it vertically. So i had to use a metal instrument to bend the hole or widen the rectangular hole a  small bit inorder to sustain he cap firmly.

And finally its a dust magnet. It wud look as in picture only for one day, though u cal clean by wiping it gently with water without the water getting inside. 

I also have a Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3, Micro Skin, and data traveller. I like this one most coz of its ruggedness and looks, and performance too but the bundled s/w comes nowhere near the U3 provided on Sandisk.

BTW here in Kerala 4GB Voyager costs 750/- net and 8GB one costs 1800/- net.
4G Cruzer Skin 800/- and 2G Cruzer Micro U3 600/-


----------



## PraKs (Mar 6, 2008)

pushkar said:


> I don't think that the one you are talking about is Voyager GT. It must be some other model.



I am talking about this one sir.

*www.everythingusb.com/corsair_flash_voyager_gt_4gb_12200.html

Hope its the same what u are talking abt


----------



## pushkar (Mar 6, 2008)

@PraKs, if it is available for Rs. 800, I will surely buy it. I am going to buy it within 10 days.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2008)

@VexByte
nup, corsair products are easily available in most of the shops in here[kerala] Mine is no big city, an avg town.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

+1  for  corsair  , and for Sandisk Cruzer for its U3


----------

